

NoSQL Smackdown with Werner Vogels and MongoDB, CouchDB and Cassandra devs - stuhood
http://thechangelog.com/post/457259567/episode-0-1-8-nosql-smackdown

======
codexon
Is there a transcript for this?

~~~
oldgregg
I can summarize. Mostly just people making snarky comments about opposing
products. The guy from CouchDB is particularly annoying. Apparently he feels
like he has to raise his voice and cut people off to defend his product.

~~~
basugasubaku
One the other hand, the discussion is punctuated with the audience yelling
"Louder!" and "We can't hear you!" on top of a lot of background noise
(including various interruptions from the audience). I got the sense you
almost had to be loud and aggressive to be heard. It got kind of stressful to
listen to.

------
brandnewlow
Listening to this, I'm struck by how wimpy and tame all the journalism/media
panels were by comparison. We need to raise our game!

------
brandnewlow
The guys on this podcast mapped it out at the SXSW table I was sitting at over
lunch. It seemed pretty clear to me there was going to be some spirited
arguing when they got down to it.

------
bradleyjoyce
this was really great to see/hear these guys duking it out. props to @pengwynn
for holding it down for mongodb against the big boys.

~~~
janl
Agreed, @pengwynn did a great job!

------
jchrisa
If it doesn't have a theme song, it ain't NoSQL!

~~~
ncb000gt
I hear you have to have a dance too?

